# My "stoic" mower wont start



## Guy_laister (Apr 6, 2009)

*My "Landmaster Stoic Mk2 Rotary Mower" wont start*

Hello there!

Im new to this forum, and i have to say, it's a very good forum full of useful info 

Anyways i have a 4 stroke petrol lawn mower that is refusing to start. It hasnt been started in about 20-25 years, but has been kept in a dry shed, although it doesnt look like it! Before i put it away 20-25 years ago was remove all of the fuel which included draining the carburetta and fuel tank and fuel pipes. 

So when i got it out, i installed a brand new spark plug, put in some new oil and petrol, and gave it ago. Nothing.

It has a very strong blue spark, so the problem isnt electrical. But the plug remains dry. 
If i remove the draining pin on the carburetta, fuel dribbles out, so the problem doesnt seem to be there.

I know absolutly nothing about this mower, apart fromit says stoic on the front. it has no stickers or panels saying the engine brand 

I know almost nothing about small engine...so go easy on me! 


thanks 

Guy





Picture of the mower 

ahh cant post image due to me not having a post count above 2 


(sorry about the extreamly poor quality)


***** edit**** it's a Landmaster Stoic Mk2 Rotary Mower


----------



## Guy_laister (Apr 6, 2009)

please delete or tell me how lol


----------



## Guy_laister (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Have you tried checking the compression? It sounds like you could have a valve not sealing completely.


----------



## Guy_laister (Apr 6, 2009)

Jake T. said:


> Have you tried checking the compression? It sounds like you could have a valve not sealing completely.


Hi,

thanks for your reply. how can i check that?

Guy


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

As soon as I read that it had not been started in 20-25 years ... I'll bet you a coca-cola that it is the carb. Remove carb and clean, perhaps it has dry rotten seals, o-rings or diapragm. Good luck.


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

There is alot of controversy as to whether it is better to store an engine dry (empty gas tank) or use fuel stabilizer and store it wet. I think the fuel stabilizer is the way to go, but you will here different opinions on this. However storing one for 20-25 years, I dont think either would help you. I think that once you get rubber saturated in gas and then dry it out it will eventually crack. Keep the rubber (o-ring, diaphragm, seals, or whatever) saturated in gas over a period of time, I think is better for it. Just my opinion.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First welcome to the forum.
Can you get a better picture of the carb since that is most likely the problem. Try squirting some gas directly into the carb and see if it will start. Even though you drained the carb there is usually a little left behind which is enough to create problems. Have a good one. Geo


----------

